# Modular Homes fire issues



## hlfireinspector (Jan 13, 2011)

Good Slide show

http://www.everyonegoeshome.com/media/2010/S6-3/player.html


----------



## peach (Jan 15, 2011)

Good slide show.. the state inspectors need to pay attention.. since that's where the inspection responsibility lies.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Jan 15, 2011)

the slide show was slow so I didn't see it all but I did pick up on one point (and I have a question).  He is referring to modular houses but he speaks of what can be done with modular house as if they are built to a separate code.  He spoke of drywall being attached with adhesive only.  I thought the IRC required mechanical fasteners.  In fact, I contacted one of the adhesive manufacturers a few months ago to question their advertising statement regarding attaching drywall with their product and asked for a report reference that would qualify as code approval.  They didn't have one and said I'd have to check with local code authorities.


----------

